# A little known fact



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It's ASBO season again. Did you know that those little white flags with a red cross on them that you see flying from some cars signify that the driver has received an ASBO? As ever, there are some repeat offenders, and they will have two or more such ASBO-indicators.

When a whole family offends, then you should see a large ASBO-indicator hung either inside the house windows or hanging from a window.

It all kicked off today, but shouldn't last too long. :lol: :wink: 

Colin


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

hHi Colin.
I liked your post........NOT the football.
p-c


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Been a few offenders caught on my street. :roll: 

I would put a UKIP flag out but they would smash all my windows for supporting a foreign football team. :lol:


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*little known fact*

I agree !! it's not kicked off yet and I had to turn it off !! that man Childs is a pratt like all the other has been pundits, not mention Liniplonker !!
They all live in the past and hop and wish to do the same again,
no chance me thinks, they will be lucky to get to the semi's.
Thank god for sky tv, I can watch something other than 22 overpaid numpties kicking a ball around, ditto re the pundits bull**** !! :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Nothing like a Football Tournament to bring out a spot of Patriotism. I sometimes wish I was Scottish, then it wouldn't affect me.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*little known fact*

Hi Suzy, nothing to do with being Scottish, I am the same about it with everyone,dont like, never have liked football, much rather put fuel into my car or motorhome to go somewhere and enjoy.
This nonsense of ramming it down your throat and into your face really ticks me off.
I am sure that there are many people like me too.
This wall to wall coverage by all the tv companies does nothing for me at all.
The news programs are just as bad, repeating all the drivel all the time, enough is enough already !! :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

who said anything about football? :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> who said anything about football? :lol:


Hopefully nobody will :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

in another thread maybe.... :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> in another thread maybe.... :wink:


 :roll:

Not maybe, not even _almost_ certainly.

"Never in the field of human inanity has so much been said by so many about so little of any real importance."


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I thought Churchill said that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> I thought Churchill said that :lol: :lol:


He might have done if he hadn't got a free ticket for the Cup Final. :roll:


----------

